# HARC Round #5 at The River Track 05/22!!!



## Courtney Vaughan

The River Crew has been HARD at work preparing a fresh track/layout for us guys, so this should be a big race! The weather forecast is looking good for this weekend. Nice and Sunny!!

I'm already excited......not getting much done today at work thinking about racing!

I'm TRYING to get me an E-MBX6 here by Thursday to put it on the track and compare it to my XB808-E........fingers crossed!!

Any newbies/first timers/new rides coming out this time?????

Roll Call????


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

BTW, we're in-between big races, so no excuses guys!!!!

If you're planning on making one of the bigger races next weekend, this'll just be more practice time for you, so come on out!!!


----------



## B4Maz

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm TRYING to get me an E-MBX6


NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

LOL, I know, I know. I just HAVE to try it out though.............


----------



## Hogster

I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Verti goat

Hogster said:


> I'm thinking about it.


Thinking about what? Getting ANOTHER Mugen.....

Vertigo will be there in full-effect!!!


----------



## Hogster

Thinking about racing. Its just about all Im thinking about lately. to much fun. I had a dream last night i was running at Vertigo and my clutch bearings failed....

This weekend Im replacing them between all heats!

and yea it would be nice to have another mugen.. spare engine first


----------



## killerkustoms

Count on Mo-Suga Racing to be in attendance, thats right Rogers coming also and will be running the "Endurance Race winning buggy XB8". I've missed too many Harc's to let this one pass me up and not to mention its the "River". Need to get back in the points lead and finish top 3 in sportsman so can start rubbing elbows with the experts. Can't wait to see what the orange head Alpha is gonna do in my truggy, Ken your gonna need two Toro Neros in your rig to catch me...LOL:slimer:


----------



## jep527

Rubine all you need now is a mugen to get you in the top 3 lol. The mugen team alpha guys will be there on top.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Roger is coming!?!?!?


----------



## kstoracing

Jerry, the only thing you gonna be on top of is the driverstand!!


----------



## Hogster

LOL... I'm pullin for ya Jerry.


----------



## jep527

Ha ha karl. Are you going to make this race so I can show you up or just more talk lol. I can't find you in the points standings. We still have a engine for you karl so you can place in the top 5 behind me lol.


----------



## JANKEII

Janke will be there with a Nova.


----------



## killerkustoms

Yeah old Roger is coming out, if you thought he couldn't drive before well he's alot worse now since his injury to his right arm, but nothing is gonna stop him from a race at the "River".

Jerry, Mugen's a nice car but you Vertigo guys have had problems with the A-arm staying together..lol, but I will with pride wear my Vertigo shirt and drive Alpha to a podium finish.


----------



## jep527

I have never broke a a arm. That's just derick with his great driving skills. He's only broke them at the river. That quad is a killer but I will be driving the mugen to first. Alpha dog that's me.


----------



## skillett

jep527 said:


> I have never broke a a arm. That's just derick with his great driving skills. He's only broke them at the river. That quad is a killer but I will be driving the mugen to first. Alpha dog that's me.


what? ......Alpha frog

I likes fried frog legs


----------



## darrenwilliams

Looking forward to a great day/night of racing at The River. For those of you who have not been out in a while, you will be shocked by the amount of improvements. 

New, taller light poles. There is not a spot on the track you can't read a book now. 

New and improved PA system. Added more amps and speakers throughout the track and drivers stand. 

New stereo system on its own speaker system away from the track and stand PA system so there is no need to talk over the stereo. 

New plywood wall in the bowl before the quad. No more getting hung in the pipes if you get pushed out wide as well as new pipe on the inside of the turn to get everyone lined up better going into the quad as well as helps avoid being T-Boned in the bowl.

New layout. Much more technical layout to test everyone's skills.

As always, remember to bring something to thow on the grill and BYOB.

Glad to see Roger is going to make it out as well as to hear he is healing up nicely and getting the need physical therapy for arm. Wonder what will suffer, his driving or beer consumption?


----------



## killerkustoms

I posted this comment earlier but never got a response, is it possible to have a staggard start for the mains based on qualifying times to eliminate bottle neck at first turn?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

That was a turd floater that came through Houston last night, and usually when that kind of front moves through early in the week, it means you're going to have a NICE weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Wife's going to Austin, the kid is going to Grandma's, and I'm headed out to the River Track Friday and Saturday.......OH YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## skillett

killerkustoms said:


> I posted this comment earlier but never got a response, is it possible to have a staggard start for the mains based on qualifying times to eliminate bottle neck at first turn?


 Kinda was thinking the same thing Rubine,what do guys normally do, top qualifier pick gate position.


----------



## JANKEII

We all know Skillett and Rubine need to find some kinda edge...


skillett said:


> Kinda was thinking the same thing Rubine,what do guys normally do, top qualifier pick gate position.


----------



## skillett

JANKEII said:


> We all know Skillett and Rubine need to find some kinda edge...


What, like your home track,Janke........


----------



## killerkustoms

I'll take any kind of edge against sandbaggers, did I say that out loud, I meant against Chuck...LOL.


----------



## skillett

Thats funny ,I heard the same about you..........lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

killerkustoms said:


> I posted this comment earlier but never got a response, is it possible to have a staggard start for the mains based on qualifying times to eliminate bottle neck at first turn?


It will be gate start as always. TQ gets first pick at gate position if they care.


----------



## darrenwilliams

killerkustoms said:


> I'll take any kind of edge against sandbaggers, did I say that out loud, I meant against Chuck...LOL.


talk about the pot calling the kettle black...........


----------



## killerkustoms

darrenwilliams said:


> talk about the pot calling the kettle black...........


You know I could have gone the whole week without you bringing that up...LOL

And I'm not worried about the mugen mafia I'm sure the a-arms will do what they do hehehe....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

What happened to Roger's arm?


----------



## itsnathan

Hey Rubine... are you going to actually race expert this time or go back to sportsman? lol I think only the sportsman need staggard starts


----------



## JANKEII

Pit man error... Had the front shock on the rear, and the rear shock on the front. Wonder why I was leaning a little the whole time.


killerkustoms said:


> You know I could have gone the whole week without you bringing that up...LOL
> 
> And I'm not worried about the mugen mafia I'm sure the a-arms will do what they do hehehe....


----------



## JANKEII

Tell me again why you are in the class? lol...


killerkustoms said:


> I'll take any kind of edge against sandbaggers, did I say that out loud, I meant against Chuck...LOL.


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> The River Crew has been HARD at work preparing a fresh track/layout for us guys, so this should be a big race! The weather forecast is looking good for this weekend. Nice and Sunny!!
> 
> I'm already excited......not getting much done today at work thinking about racing!
> 
> I'm TRYING to get me an E-MBX6 here by Thursday to put it on the track and compare it to my XB808-E........fingers crossed!!
> 
> Any newbies/first timers/new rides coming out this time?????
> 
> Roll Call????


You won't be sorry my lap time's went down a good 2sec when i switched..People hate on them because there are so many at the track..Doesn't make since to me though because if that many people are running them it should tell them something.. :headknock


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

We will see! 

Picking up the buggy and some extras from Vertigo Friday after work, heading down to the river, spending the evening putting the motor mount/battery tray on it, and throwing it on the track Saturday morning! 

Fingers are crossed that I get it all right!

BTW, selling my XB808-E Roller w/brand new body/wing for $200 if anyone is interested........should go fast at that price!


----------



## killerkustoms

As for Rogers arm:
He was working on a dually on the lift and decided to put another jack on the lift the truck slipped (wasn't blocked) and it fell on his right forearm. He got lucky as the gas tank was the part that sandwhiched his arm to the lift and being plastic it gave a little. When Roger tried to pull his arm out the straps that hold tank degloved his skin from elbow to wrist but no broken bones or tendons. 

As for racing expert, I just need to finish this season in top three and its a done deal, I ain't skeeered.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Wow! Roger just sent me pictures.........that's CRAZY! 

Look forward to seeing you guys Saturday


----------



## darrenwilliams

I was going to post up the pictures but they got deleted off my phone. I think he just needs to get a barbed wire tatoo around the scar and no one will notice.


----------



## bmiller

Does River Track have transponders to rent? I have a personal one but my friend, who is just getting into RC, does not have one and he wants to come and race on Saturday. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## darrenwilliams

We have house transponders for FREE....


----------



## darrenwilliams

Roger sent me the pictures again here they are. Glad the resolution is low enough this should not gross people out too bad.


----------



## griz

*I'll be there*

My brother is picking up an Ikan 8" HD monitor for me today. Should have no problems with being able to see this one  Best of all its an $800 monitor and I got it for half price. This one is discontinued but I didn't need hdmi which is all that is added to the new one. Much brighter 400nits and a 400:1 contrast ratio. I'll be anxious to try it out at the River Track this weekend. My nephew is bringing the scaffold I used at Vertigo to get those overhead race action shots. Get all those cars shined up. One of the Vertigo vids went featured on the tube maybe I can get one of these into that category too. Can't hurt to have a featured vid on the tube pointing to your racetrack. What time does the race start? Does the track have FM? I think someone told me they do but I can't remember? If so what freq do you use? I'd like to get a full race with the announcer on a separate audio track. Then I can take the announcer out of the car noise track and add it back in like I want it 

Griz


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

uh oh......Doug on youtube............


----------



## darrenwilliams

Rylander is the one to video, that idiot set himself on fire 2 weeks ago. Very entertaining


----------



## killerkustoms

In Rylander's defense he didn't set himself on fire, he was walking over the trail of fire towards the fuel bottle. I guess it was pretty obvious what we were doing so he did put himself on fire....lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

he lit the fire. in my books that is,"set himself on fire."


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

darrenwilliams said:


> he lit the fire. in my books that is,"set himself on fire."


+1


----------



## griz

*Sounds good*

Kinda like my Halloween video from RC Headquarters  A lot of fire in that one too. I'm looking for big air and wildness. Any man on fire stuff is just topping on the cake 

Griz


----------



## Hogster

what time does the track open Saturday morning?


----------



## troytyro

River here we come!!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Come as early as you like. I will be there Friday.


----------



## griz

*Can't hit the website for directions*

Never mind it came up when I tried again. So I'm good to go. Long drive for me. Anyone know how long it takes to get from I-10 to the track? The turn off is in Sealy.

Griz


----------



## tarpon140

It's 2 hours from Columbus, probably 1 1/2 from Sealy once on 36.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Is it Friday yet!!?!?


----------



## Hogster

no but we are at the half way point of the week


----------



## skillett

Hogster said:


> no but we are at the half way point of the week


You smell that?Some ones cooking a whole hog................:rotfl:


----------



## Hogster

Come on *SKILLET*! I'm sure you'll do good, but to cook the whole Hog wouldn't that mean you have to keep the "fire" going the entire race..

over


----------



## skillett

Hogster said:


> Come on *SKILLET*! I'm sure you'll do good, but to cook the whole Hog wouldn't that mean you have to keep the "fire" going the entire race..
> 
> over


 lmao................


----------



## JANKEII

Hmmm, gave me reason to pull out my bow.


skillett said:


> You smell that?Some ones cooking a whole hog................:rotfl:


----------



## jep527

One more day for me then I will be getting my car ready all day Friday to eat some hog and then clean the skillet. Hope you can keep that nova running skillet. Come over to the dark side. Alpha


----------



## skillett

jep527 said:


> One more day for me then I will be getting my car ready all day Friday to eat some hog and then clean the skillet. Hope you can keep that nova running skillet. Come over to the dark side. Alpha


 I'm gone to get one to add to my arsonal.....nova's been good so far.


----------



## Doc Hepner

Courtney...I have a MBX-6 for sale. It's already been converted to electric (RC Monster Conversion) and comes with a Mamba Monster ESC and 2650 Motor.


----------



## B4Maz

Big Phil said:


> You won't be sorry my lap time's went down a good 2sec when i switched..People hate on them because there are so many at the track..Doesn't make since to me though because if that many people are running them it should tell them something.. :headknock


I just like to give the Mugen Mafia a hard time. No hard feelings, just playing around.

...anyone have a MBX6e I can try out?


----------



## Hogster

now now Jerry. I thought you were allergic to hog, isn't that why you stay so far back. Have fun cleaning the SKILLET!


----------



## Hogster

B4Maz said:


> I just like to give the Mugen Mafia a hard time. No hard feelings, just playing around.
> 
> ...anyone have a MBX6e I can try out?


maybe if i can get it back together.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I PM'd you Roger H.

Might be interested in it. Already ordered a new car and conversion parts, but I need a second one for spares/backup/etc. I have ZERO parts if I break mine!


----------



## Big Phil

B4Maz said:


> I just like to give the Mugen Mafia a hard time. No hard feelings, just playing around.
> 
> ...anyone have a MBX6e I can try out?


I know your just busting balls..lol
You can run mine next time your at the track. Be warned when i took a test drive i had to buy one.lol


----------



## B4Maz

Big Phil said:


> I know your just busting balls..lol
> You can run mine next time your at the track. Be warned when i took a test drive i had to buy one.lol


LOL thanks Phil. Thats what I'm afraid of.


----------



## skillett

Hogster said:


> maybe if i can get it back together.


 Where have I heard that before?


----------



## wily

B4Maz said:


> LOL thanks Phil. Thats what I'm afraid of.


He is SKEEEEERD of the mugen mafia!


----------



## killerkustoms

Awesome, I'm on vacation till Memorial Day, plenty time to go through both vehicles before Saturday. Weekend weather looks perfect for some grilling,drinking, and racing!

Jerry, Chuck, Skillet yall gonna have to fight for second and third cause I've got the top spot in the bag and since Griz is coming out I'll have to put on a show.


----------



## darrenwilliams

killerkustoms said:


> cause I've got the top spot in the bag QUOTE]
> As in SANDBAGED


----------



## skillett

darrenwilliams said:


> killerkustoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> cause I've got the top spot in the bag QUOTE]
> As in SANDBAGED
> 
> 
> 
> No ,tea bagged............lol:rotfl:
Click to expand...


----------



## killerkustoms

darrenwilliams; I've got the top spot in the bag QUOTE said:


> As in SANDBAGED


Darren you should be a little nicer to me since that awful text you sent me, good thing it wasn't a Sunday, I don't care if its Troy's fault or not. I hope you brought some xtra bulk heads...lol:spineyes:

Skillet.......just tighten your motor mount screws this time, I'll even bring standard hex wrenches for you.:rotfl:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

As Rubine said, the weather looks awesome from now until next Tues/Wed or so! 

Don't forget:
-Sunscreen for during the day
-OFF for at night
-A light for your pit area when it gets dark


----------



## darrenwilliams

killerkustoms said:


> Darren you should be a little nicer to me since that awful text you sent me, good thing it wasn't a Sunday, I don't care if its Troy's fault or not. I hope you brought some xtra bulk heads...lol:spineyes:
> 
> Skillet.......just tighten your motor mount screws this time, I'll even bring standard hex wrenches for you.:rotfl:


 You know you liked the text. lol


----------



## troytyro

sounds like the sportsman class is going to be very interesting race to see! reminds me, last year at the river when the sportsman a main had 1 driver on the stand because all the rest broke (i was one of the broken ones) haha, its anyones game.


----------



## JANKEII

Not to worried, since you will have know idea which engine to race with.


killerkustoms said:


> Awesome, I'm on vacation till Memorial Day, plenty time to go through both vehicles before Saturday. Weekend weather looks perfect for some grilling,drinking, and racing!
> 
> Jerry, Chuck, Skillet yall gonna have to fight for second and third cause I've got the top spot in the bag and since Griz is coming out I'll have to put on a show.


----------



## killerkustoms

JANKEII said:


> Not to worried, since you will have know idea which engine to race with.


What are you talking about Chuck this is the River and the only motors you run out there are Nova P5XL sold by the track.


----------



## darrenwilliams

got a couple of calls last night from the track. All damage done by this past weekends rain has been repaired and the track is looking great. Sounds like a few people got some extra practice in last night. The track is ready, come on Friday Night.....


----------



## killerkustoms

darrenwilliams said:


> You know you liked the text. lol


To be honest...just a little....LOL, at first I thought it was a close up of the track yeti.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Try to get that image out of your mind. That can cause long term issues.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Darren, are you sexting Rubine!?!?!?


----------



## darrenwilliams

maybe just a little.......


----------



## JANKEII

I like it.. an engine for every track


killerkustoms said:


> What are you talking about Chuck this is the River and the only motors you run out there are Nova P5XL sold by the track.


----------



## skillett

I'm putting my boots on the [email protected]#$ getting deep........:spineyes:


----------



## Verti goat

JANKEII said:


> I like it.. an engine for every track


Have you gone by the track where you're living now?


----------



## JANKEII

Corpus Christi track? The track is a bit weathered. The lay out now is kinda laim. I have seen some cool layouts before on the track though. They race down here the 2nd and 4th weekend of every month.
http://***********/forums/showpost.p...9&postcount=36

http://***********/forums/showpost.p...1&postcount=37 
They usually talk on ********
*Texas, Corpus Christi (Star/Car Raceway)* 


Verti goat said:


> Have you gone by the track where you're living now?


----------



## fast1970

darrenwilliams said:


> got a couple of calls last night from the track. All damage done by this past weekends rain has been repaired and the track is looking great. Sounds like a few people got some extra practice in last night. The track is ready, come on Friday Night.....


Practice? I thought that was what the qualifiers were for?


----------



## jep527

Rubine,skillet,rob and chuck needs lot of pratice. Lol


----------



## troytyro

You got that right monkey!!!:cheers:


----------



## killerkustoms

jep527 said:


> Rubine,skillet,rob and chuck needs lot of pratice. Lol


Like monkey said thats what qualifiers are for Jerry, don't feel embarassed if you and Derrick need Friday night and Saturday to get ready...LOL.

Hope we are in the same qualifier cause thats probably the last race you'll be able to press me cause you know the A main is by invitation only, unless your Ken and you get a pass..LOL


----------



## jep527

My plan is to make bmain and take 1st then 1st in the a. Get more run time that way. You and skillet can battle it out in the cmain lol.


----------



## Verti goat

killerkustoms said:


> Like monkey said thats what qualifiers are for Jerry, don't feel embarassed if you and Derrick need Friday night and Saturday to get ready...LOL.


*** Rubine?? How did my name get drug into this?? LOL Guilty by association I guess...It's on now!!


----------



## racin_redneck

its almost as much fun watchin the bench racing and smack talk as it is to actually go out and race. Gotta get the last half gallon on the new alpha friday to get to the two gallon mark i have heard it takes to break these motors in. gallon and a half in and still have to use the heat gun to get it turned over. Look forward to the weekend.


----------



## skillett

You little key board warriors a losi is going win,may be not mine but somebodies ..............

Losi Lenchmob


----------



## darrenwilliams

2 1/2 more hours and I am off work and on my way to the track.


----------



## skillett

darrenwilliams said:


> 2 1/2 more hours and I am off work and on my way to the track.


 get the pit ready,we gona grub tommorrow..........:doowapsta


----------



## jep527

Sitting at home chillin thinking about that 1st place. With a mugen winning.


----------



## skillett

_I heard there is a hit on the mugen mob_


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Come on 5 O'Clock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hogster

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Come on 5 O'Clock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Man thats like 8 1/2 hours away or 510 minutes or 30,000 ticks on the clock. TICK.................................................................................Tock
Tick....................................................................................tock
tick....................................................................................tock
tick.......................................................................................
..........................................................................................
................................................tooooooooooccckkk


----------



## jep527

The family says bring it. Word on the street is a couple of guys have tried and they are no longer with us. Somewhere in the river.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Why you messin' with me Boss Hog!?!?!?


----------



## Hogster

sorry.... only 29,400 ticks left.


----------



## Hogster

jep527 said:


> The family says bring it. Word on the street is a couple of guys have tried and they are no longer with us. Somewhere in the river.


Wow now there's a mugen family. Is there gonna be a mugen class only this weekend? haha


----------



## jep527

Might as well be that would be the biggest class.


----------



## Hogster

tick


----------



## jep527

Tock its nice not work on fridays.


----------



## kstoracing

I like that....Losi Lynch Mob!!!!

Makes me want to jam some old school Cube.


----------



## jep527

You going to make it karl or you skeered.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Karl is skeered...............


----------



## kstoracing

Jerry, you already lost with your mentality. Looking to get in the B and bump to A. I look to place in the A and then if i get in B that's when I look to bump. All that extra time just gives more time to have something break. 


I'll be there to clash sticks. 

Who has extra tent space. Haven't got a canopy yet....lol. I am good on the table and lights. lol.


----------



## kstoracing

I spotted Jerry enough points, time to take some back now.


I am in the Lynch Mob and I am jacking for a beat!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Karl, I have my EZ up but probably won't get there till after 12:00, and I don't think it will fit in your car. If you get us space we'll put it up when I get there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

12 pages and 2000+ views on this thread............that usually means this will be a good race with lots in attendence!!!

A little over 4 hours to go........................


----------



## kstoracing

Chris, I was thinking of leaving at 12. Might use the wifes car not too sure.

CV, when do the most people get there. thought i may have time to cut my grass in the AM. i better do it today. Probably get there about 1 here. You overnighters save a spot for us.....lol.


----------



## jep527

When you drive as good as me you don't have to worry about breaking anything. Good luck karl.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Seems to be 2 to 3 waves of people that show up. There's the 8AM when the track opens crowd, then the 10'ish crowd, and then another wave of people at about 2'ish.


----------



## Hogster

Tock


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

tick..........

Darren said the track looks great and he's getting the sprinklers up and running for a little watering


----------



## killerkustoms

I was thinking about going tonight but don't think so, see you girls in the morning.


----------



## tebone626

heading out to the river today. going to be some good racing, and also gotta see who can back up there talk.


----------



## Big Phil

Well how was the race?


----------



## jasonwipf

Great Phil. Lots of challenging turns and jumps. You missed all the fun, including Troy doing the quad with a bmx bike at the end of the race!


----------



## griz

*I had a great time*

A little long on the drive back home but other than that a really nice afternoon at the River Track. Friendly folks for sure. Someone was always asking me if I needed something. Just now starting to look at the tapes. Look pretty good so far.

Everyone is always asking why I don't do mains that often. I gear these vids to draw newbies to the race scene. If you show them everything there is no need for them to check out the track  So I like to do the quals and tease them a bit to come out and see the mains. That and my old body won't allow me to shoot that long. I'll get used to the new pod soon.

Anyways look for a teaser vid sometime tomorrow.

Griz


----------



## Verti goat

Great times at River last night. So, what was the turnout? And what the heck do yall feed those skeeters down there?? One popped like a ketchup packet when I smacked it!


----------



## wily

Had a fun and frustrating time at the river last night! The hi-light of my night was watching Ty get back into driving......priceless. He was a chatter box all the way home.

thanks amigos....Willy


----------



## killerkustoms

wily said:


> Had a fun and frustrating time at the river last night!


Thats exactly the way I felt, the track was very technical between "Doug's crack and river gopher holes section but at the end came down to $1 clutch bearings and the battle between the Alpha'a and the Nova's.

Congrats to all the winners and Derrick awesome job on the top 5 finish in the "A" even with a bad knee. Man it was a scorcher i believe it was a 20 degree difference in the shade but thank goodness to beer and barbeque!:brew2:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Please everyone give a HUGE thanks to Ken, Doug, and Darren for having us out there at the track! They gave us a fresh, technical, and fun layout!

Darren........thanks again for the accomodations
Derrick........you're only one notch away from your first podium
Griz.........thanks for coming down
Tanner.......buddy, you had them smoked until right there at the end. The river is famous for flameouts when the sun goes down!
Jake......congrats on your wins
Everyone.......thanks for participating in HARC......it makes my job fun, and rewarding to know that things are growing for us. There was just shy of 70 entries yesterday, and that's a pretty darn good turn out for out at the river, and that pushes us into averaging more like 75 entries per race! You guys keep encouraging the new folks to come out. If you see someone at the track running around and practicing, tell them about HARC.........spread the word!!!

Starting work on gathering up sponsors for the TFT Race already.........I know it's a ways away, but look for it to be even bigger and better than last year!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Sutton............are you on this forum? If so, PM me your phone number.

Or, if any of you have Sutton's number, please PM it to me.........I'm supposed to meet him this week and I ran off without his number.


----------



## skillett

Novarossi ............alpha,what?good race guys see ya next time,


----------



## tannerH

that was a fun race! Definately like the new layout. 
unfortunately i had one flameout, but that's part of racing 
congrats to Jake for the win!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Nick M.....what happened to you?

Derrick/Jerry.......thanks again for getting me the new car so quickly. Vertigo boys went above/beyond what they needed to do to get me a new toy for the weekend. Kudos to you guys and your crew for doing business the right way!


----------



## JANKEII

CV- thanks and thanks for HARC.


Courtney Vaughan said:


> Please everyone give a HUGE thanks to Ken, Doug, and Darren for having us out there at the track! They gave us a fresh, technical, and fun layout!
> 
> Darren........thanks again for the accomodations
> Derrick........you're only one notch away from your first podium
> Griz.........thanks for coming down
> Tanner.......buddy, you had them smoked until right there at the end. The river is famous for flameouts when the sun goes down!
> Jake......congrats on your wins
> Everyone.......thanks for participating in HARC......it makes my job fun, and rewarding to know that things are growing for us. There was just shy of 70 entries yesterday, and that's a pretty darn good turn out for out at the river, and that pushes us into averaging more like 75 entries per race! You guys keep encouraging the new folks to come out. If you see someone at the track running around and practicing, tell them about HARC.........spread the word!!!
> 
> Starting work on gathering up sponsors for the TFT Race already.........I know it's a ways away, but look for it to be even bigger and better than last year!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

No problemo! Just keep coming and helping me bring others into the sport. If we can continue to grow each year at this rate, then in about 2 years, we will be at the 80-90 entires per race average, and I firmly believe that at that point we might get some regular sponsors, which will benefit you guys in a number of ways!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

BTW, ONCE AGAIN, I forgot to bring my new camera!! UGH!!!

I saw Phil G. and Griz running around with cameras...........if you guys got some good shots, make sure to post them up!


----------



## itsnathan

tannerH said:


> that was a fun race! Definately like the new layout.
> unfortunately i had one flameout, but that's part of racing
> congrats to Jake for the win!


 haha it sure was a great race tanner! me you and jake were going at it for 1st 2nd and 3rd the whole race and it was close the whole time too! haha unfortunately i had a flameout which really sucked right at the end when i was on the 2nd to last corner on the cliff/drop off and that got me 3rd but oh well man i had tons of fun especially because i ran so good with the new car!


----------



## cjtamu

Sorry I missed it. But, I was able to take a friend who had just gotten out of the hospital to a track and let him get a little runtime, so it was for a good cause. Nathan, glad you're getting a handle on the 8ight.


----------



## Big Phil

itsnathan said:


> haha it sure was a great race tanner! me you and jake were going at it for 1st 2nd and 3rd the whole race and it was close the whole time too! haha unfortunately i had a flameout which really sucked right at the end when i was on the 2nd to last corner on the cliff/drop off and that got me 3rd but oh well man i had tons of fun especially because i ran so good with the new car!


What motor are you running?


----------



## B4Maz

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nick M.....what happened to you?


It sucked I had to leave. I was just getting used to the layout after the first heat!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

B4Maz said:


> It sucked I had to leave. I was just getting used to the layout after the first heat!


Yeah, when it finally clicks with you and you realize what jumps you can/can't do, you get a good groove going. It just takes a good 15-20 laps to learn it.


----------



## JANKEII

Yeah, there are a bunch of different lines in the track.


Courtney Vaughan said:


> Yeah, when it finally clicks with you and you realize what jumps you can/can't do, you get a good groove going. It just takes a good 15-20 laps to learn it.


----------



## jasonwipf

yep the different lines part is what I think is cool about the track! Might be 'tight' in some areas as people have complained but the varying lines gives plenty of opportunity to pass. I've seen wide lane tracks with 1 main line that was near impossible to pass people unless they crashed. The design is fine.


----------



## griz

*Track looked good to me*

I like the layout myself. Although I'm not racing on it  But for shooting video its really nice. I had a great time at the River. I'll be back for sure. The vids are always better after I've been to a track once. Takes most of the first time to line out the best places to shoot etc. I screwed up and didn't bring enough of my medicine so I had to go back home that night. Next time I'll bring enough so I can stay in Houston and go back the next day so I don't miss the mains.

The Ikan monitor worked great. Nice and bright in the daylight. And its sharp enough to use it to focus  Now that I can sit down and shoot I should be able to keep doing this for many years.

Well back to editing  I got some shots but they are of the grounds and pit area. I used some of them in the first vid. Once I figure out which I'm going to use in the other vids I'll post up the ones I don't use in the vids.

Griz


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

I love the River but its to far of a drive for the current layout, we will be back when they change it again!! I would call it more of an obsticle course then a technical track! I'm just stating what everyone else talks about but is afraid to post! With that being said, I love all the other upgrades they have made and enjoy the atmosphere and the people! I hear they are talking of changing soon, just let us know and I'm sure everyone in the sport will be there with a shovel in hand!!


----------



## Hogster

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> I love the River but its to far of a drive for the current layout, we will be back when they change it again!! I would call it more of an obsticle course then a technical track! I'm just stating what everyone else talks about but is afraid to post!


IMO that the most technical track I driven yet ,, consider I've only been to Mikes and Vertigo. I'm no "experienced/expert driver" or anything but one wrong move on the qaud, the turn before the crossover jump, the holes before the step up, and the rhythym section and even the left turn drop off before the double and your toast. I thought it was very technical. There were several different lines to be run and taken on the rhythym section --some of the electrics were doubling over the A frame wall- if you didn't hit that right like me on occasion you were upside down waiting for someone to flip you over-- that was a very precise jump with a small landing area--- now your all out of breath and you gotta do it again-- its fun! I thought the River Track/HARC race was well worth it. And I appreciate what Courtney, River Track, Vertigo, and Mikes have done to have great competitive racing here in the area. Actually the track was really fun once you figured it out. I recommend you go and check it out, I'm sure you'll have fun, and this is coming from a guy that loves to spend his time at Vertigo- my home track.

I'm "planning" to attend all the HARC races this year and wish everyone else could do the same , man wouldn't that be something.


----------



## fast1970

:work:The track is the great equalizer..It kicked Monkey butt, It was hard,technical, risky, fast, big all that, I have raced all over, I have never seen a perfect track, (For me it would have to be an oval, flat no bumps, with a string nailed in the center tied to my car so I cannot crash) But then I would be bored, alas, I had a blast, My lil 2wd slash made the loop all day long, I dont understand why everyone else had such a hard time? My Buggy..well I dont wanna talk about it! I had alot of fun, I like the gate start, it ads some flavor you don't get everywhere, Monkey will be back.


----------



## Verti goat

Hogster said:


> I'm "planning" to attend all the HARC races this year and wish everyone else could do the same , man wouldn't that be something.


Well said. I would love to see 100+ entries at ALL of the HARC races. We are lucky to have 3 tracks in Houston and a volunteer to organize the HARC series. Without it, each track would simply have cliques and seldom join together for big events.

I would like to see racers with grudges or ill-feelings towards different tracks join together once a month for this series we are fortunate to have. I see many racers post up about going out of town for races, but rarely show up for local HARC races. I am a firm believer we can get Houston noticed nationally if we all work together to grow the hobby. All of the Houston tracks have something great to offer if you give them a chance. What other city in Texas can you choose between 3 awesome facilities??


----------



## skillett

Verti goat said:


> Well said. I would love to see 100+ entries at ALL of the HARC races. We are lucky to have 3 tracks in Houston and a volunteer to organize the HARC series. Without it, each track would simply have cliques and seldom join together for big events.
> 
> I would like to see racers with grudges or ill-feelings towards different tracks join together once a month for this series we are fortunate to have. I see many racers post up about going out of town for races, but rarely show up for local HARC races. I am a firm believer we can get Houston noticed nationally if we all work together to grow the hobby. All of the Houston tracks have something great to offer if you give them a chance. What other city in Texas can you choose between 3 awesome facilities??


 Well put Derrick.......................:cheers:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Hogster said:


> I'm "planning" to attend all the HARC races this year and wish everyone else could do the same , man wouldn't that be something.


That's always my hopes too............that people will print out the HARC schedule at the beginning of the year, and just say, "at a minimum, I will race these events to keep my skills up and to stay active in racing".

If that happened, as Derrick said, we'd have well over 100 people at every race! I've done my homework, and VERY FEW cities in the world have regular, monthly racing that brings in 70-90 entries every time, and even less that bring in 90-100. If we can keep things going strong, then we can get there.........we will be one of about 20 cities in the US that you can actually race with 100'ish people on a regular basis!

I firmly believe, that if we can do that, manufactures WILL take notice, and the offers for prizes, sponsorships, etc, will come to us!


----------



## JANKEII

I just figured out how much I have spent in RC world since I took up the sport back in October. I need a sponsor!!!!:help:


----------



## itsnathan

Big Phil said:


> What motor are you running?


 Nova P5XL


----------



## GoFaster

JANKEII said:


> I just figured out how much I have spent in RC world since I took up the sport back in October. I need a sponsor!!!!:help:


It don't matter. I've got sponsors. It just means you can buy more stuff. lol


----------



## B4Maz

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Yeah, when it finally clicks with you and you realize what jumps you can/can't do, you get a good groove going. It just takes a good 15-20 laps to learn it.


How did you like your MUGEN? Did it stay together?


----------



## Verti goat

Points? The anticipation is killing me?


----------



## JANKEII

where do we find the results from the river track?


----------



## darrenwilliams

I am afraid that I am the problem on the points/results. I forgot to grab a copy of them before I left the track this weekend. I am trying to get Ken to go down and send them to me. As soon as he does, I will get them to Courtney so he can update points and I will mail them out to everyong on our mailing list. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## darrenwilliams

JANKEII said:


> I just figured out how much I have spent in RC world since I took up the sport back in October. I need a sponsor!!!!:help:


My wife did a querry on Microsft Money a few years ago to see what I spent. That was a terrible conversation. I have learned a lot about money laundering since then. lol. Some things are best left unknown.


----------



## cjtamu

RC. The hobby where cash is king because it's so much harder to trace.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

B4Maz said:


> How did you like your MUGEN? Did it stay together?


Worked awesome! Best car I've owned so far.............lets just hope it stays that way!


----------



## JANKEII

Problem is I have an ADDICTIVE PERSONALITY. I'm ready to race today...


darrenwilliams said:


> My wife did a querry on Microsft Money a few years ago to see what I spent. That was a terrible conversation. I have learned a lot about money laundering since then. lol. Some things are best left unknown.


----------



## fast1970

JANKEII said:


> I just figured out how much I have spent in RC world since I took up the sport back in October. I need a sponsor!!!!:help:


You dont need a sponser...


----------



## fast1970

*Support Griz11 on RC Tech.*

Very Nice Mr. Grizz11, 
Racing is alive an Well in Texas Boyz!! Having raced at this event seeing it in again is just awesome! Love the Soundtrack! Tucson Racers, P Town Racers, Cali Racers! WHACHA GOT? Being Transplanted to The Houston Area the last five Months has revived my RC Racin Love! Tracks here are awesome! And you cannot beat the Hospitality! The River- Well the River! The BBQ! The "Uber coolness" Laid back RC Racing, Yep, them guys are fast, on par with the AZ and CA Crowd, but the atmosphere? It's What made Racin is fun! Come on out to Texas, Check out the River, Vertigo, Gulf Coast Raceway!

Easyryder will Be out sooner or later to test the River and Vertigo, Cause Monkey will make him, Got a plan to Spank him! I is a Far piece to Drive, But as long as Monkey is alive, you will have a challenge, if not on the track, it will be talking smack! Long live Texas Racin! Thanks for shootin the Vid Griz11
You dont know me, but Ya Got my lil 2wd on film fighting off all those lil suckers that lost with there 4wd lectric's to the Monkey....

I will answer no questions concerning my performance at this venue in 1/8 nitro Buggy..I do not want to talk about it.


















http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/401394-big-air-river-track-harc-5-video.html#post7455353


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Make sure you guys tell everyone how much fun we had! Spreading the word will bring more people. I have always wanted to be able to bring 85-90 people to the River Track for Ken and Doug to show them how appreciative we are for what they put on for us.

Let's make the next one even bigger!


----------



## griz

*That's why I added the stills this time*

I haven't brought out the still camera in awhile. But I figured going to a new track (for me anyways) its a good way to give the viewers a good overall view of the track and grounds. My brother keeps bugging me to move closer to Houston. Maybe I'll look into that. I had to take the day off today. I was out of energy big time. But I already have about half of another vid ready to go. Hopefully I'll finish that tonight. Thanks for the support. I try and post to the bigger websites. RC411 rctech.net therczone and a few others. Then there is always my youtube page at www.youtube.com/griz11 I like to look at the very first vids. They suck  But at least they have gotten better.

Griz


----------

